# Dogs dying on their own vs. being put to sleep



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I was wondering how rare it was for a dog, especially an old dog, to die on their own vs. telling us humans they are no longer comfortable and being put to sleep. The very first dog in my life was quite old when she went to the bridge, but showed no signs of pain. One day she and I took a walk around the farm, and then she went in an empty horse stall and laid down for a nap (totally normal for her) and never woke up. I've never heard of another dog dying on their own, and every senior I've owned since has needed to be PTS. Is this really rare? Or have I just only encountered it once?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

DH and I were actually just talking about this the other day. I'm interested in what other people have to say.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

I would also like to know this, as the whole idea of having to put a dog I have owned and loved for years makes me cry just thinking about it.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

My collie(farm dog), Lassie (what else!) when I was a kid, loved to lay in the cool dirt next to the house in the flower garden.
At the age of 14, she laid her favorite spot and took a nap and didn't wake up.
It was a fitting exit for her.
Karen


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I have mixed feelings about this. We lost our dog Phoenix in March of this year. When we took him to the vet, we fully expected to be picking him up again to bring him home. While he made it through his surgery, he wasn't able to recover and passed 2 days later. We didn't have the chance to say a good-bye to him and to tell him how much we loved him. That still bothers me to this day. On the other hand, I had to make a decision in 2000 to put my 9 year old Samoyed down....with Dakota, I at least had time to spend with him before that dreaded moment and was able to tell him what a good friend he had been and how much I loved him. I also worry about that with my current 9 year old GR. It bothers me to think that my beloved pet would go off somewhere and pass on his own (which I understand dogs tend to do). I want to be there with him!!!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

****** was the neighborhood dog, we all fed and gave shelter to her, as I grew up. She disappeared one day, the idea being she went off to die.
Maude died of kidney failure, while under treatment.
Abby died in her sleep at age 10.
Mandy, Reuben, and Ben were helped across. 

Ben was the most traumatic, as he fine on Thursday, collapsed on Friday. This started 4 days of he's treatable, not treatable - repeated cycle. Sometimes the change in prognosis occurred several times in the space of an hour - especially toward the end. We tried every reasonable option, but finally had to let him go. Fortunately, money was not the deciding factor.

Mandy and Reuben were quality of life - old age, unable to get around without pain, appetite for favorite foods. The issue of incontinence didn't affect the decision. We had time to get used to the idea of life without them. And we could see it was time.

They were all hard.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

That's so sad. I really hate thinking about this but I have to sometimes. It's a thing I'll probably have to do with Molly... Again. I did put my other golden to sleep 3 years ago. It was the hardest, most heartbreaking thing I ever did in my entire life. But she was in pain. She had a really hard time getting up and wouldn't eat anymore.. We also started to see blood in her urine. We could tell she wasn't herself... So we thought it was time to let her go.

For Molly, I really hope she'll be healthy enough to 'go' with us, in our home.. In her sleep... Okay now I'm going to give her a hug....


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

The criteria for the pts option for my first dog, the original Paco, who made it to 16, was when the tail stopped wagging. 
You could see the saddness in his eyes that he just felt rotten, that there was nothing we could do for him anymore and that he knew 
it was time to go. 
He couldn't walk and was eliminating right where he was laying. 
You could tell he was loosing his dignity. 
If it was also a situation where they were in distress from pain or not being able to breathe, that would be a type of death they dont deserve. 
Imagine yourself in his place. 
His last moments with us were spent giving him his fill of steak and Kit-Kat chocolate bars and holding him well after his heart stopped.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

It is sad no matter how it happens. Our golden of 14 1/2 years showed signs of her back legs weakening to the point we knew some day she would not be able to walk. From the time she turned 14 we knew her days were numbered. We talked about putting her down but felt it wasn't time and that we knew when it would be. Sure enough, in April of this year she woke up one morning and couldn't walk any more. We told the kids, let them say good bye to her while we got dressed and then took her in. We were prepared and were able to say good bye. It was a good way. Same with my first kitty. He was 17 and sick and we knew it was time.

Then one of our cats died suddenly in his sleep. He was only 11 and it was a surprise. My daughter was 11 at the time and she found him. It was very traumatic. He was the only pet I have ever had that died naturally.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I never had pets growing up so I've never had to experience a death. When I think about it... with them now... I always cry. No matter how long I think about it. I'm going to take it extremely hard and I know it will kill me as well. 

Sometimes... I actually wish I never got Mittens or Mojo or Maxie. Because then I wouldn't have to go through the pain of their death.

But then I realize that I would also never have the unending love they give. 

I hope I can be there when all three of them pass. I've heard of people just dropping their pets off at the vet to be PTS... and then leaving them alone. I think that is probably the cruelest thing anyone could do. 

My FIL was on his way to the vet to have their 13 year old beagle PTS because he pretty much said it was time... and as he picked him up and started carrying him into the clinic he died in his arms. 

That's the only dog I've ever heard of dying from natural, old age causes.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I think about this a lot now that Daisy is getting up there (she'll be 9 in January). I would, of course, prefer that she passes on in her sleep, comfortable at home and with me near. But I do realize it could go different, and could possibly be entirely out of my control.

Last winter when she was so sick and I thought I would lose her, I was given the option to put her to sleep but I wasn't ready. Then she got worse and she was in so much pain, it was horrible beyond words -- at that time I was very upset with myself that I didn't take the oppotunity to let her go while she was still semi okay. But now look, it's one year later and she's fine. I'm glad I didn't and it scares me to death that I almost did. Hard to know sometimes what to do, we never want to make the wrong decision with this.

The most important thing for me now is to be there with her when she dies. My heart would sink inside me forever if I missed the chance to say goodbye to her the way I want to. I think at some point I will be more likely to have her put to sleep, just so I can have more control over those last moments.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

When our golden Skokie passed away 3 years ago, she went on her own. She had been diagnosed with Lymphoma 2 weeks earlier and she was 4 years old. She spent her summers at the cottage with my stepdad but he had brought her home the week before her last so we could all say goodbye. Back at the cottage, she laid down for a nap in her favourite spot next to the cottage, overlooking the lake, she peacefully passed away in her sleep next to my stepdad. :--sad: We couldn't have made it any better for her, so that's what eases our hearts.

She is now buried in the same spot and we have turned it into a flower garden that blooms all season while we're up there!  I miss her so much...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

WLR said:


> The criteria for the pts option for my first dog, the original Paco, who made it to 16, was *when the tail stopped wagging*.
> You could see the saddness in his eyes that he just felt rotten, that there was nothing we could do for him anymore and that he knew
> it was time to go.
> He couldn't walk and was eliminating right where he was laying.
> ...


Oh gosh - that sure brings it all back. When a Golden's tail stops wagging, it is surely past time to say goodbye. 

We waited that long with Jake - his last 6 months with us were not all good days although a good day would pop up here and there. His tail did wag every morning until his last morning with us. We believe Jake had a stroke the night before I made the decision to let him go - and for the first time in his whole life he was unable to make it to our bedroom to sleep and lay on the kitchen floor shaking all night. It was so heartbreaking and the next day he did start to rebound some - but I couldn't let him go through that again. It was clear that he was in pain. We said goodbye to him on his 17th Birthday. 

OK - got to get off this thread, the waterworks have begun.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

One of my goldens had to be put to sleep--she had hemangiosarcoma of the heart. If we had not made that decision, she would have passed away, most likely within hours, and this decision certainly eliminated any further suffering. Alli was 9 years old. We had a good month with her after diagnosis, and I'm so glad I had a chance to say goodbye and enjoy her during that time.

Our other golden died during surgery to repair bleeding in the stomach. He was close to 13 and had been slowing down. He still had a certain spirit, but his body was breaking down and I could tell that he was starting to lose interest in the world, to be honest. For what I think were maybe months, I would tell him what a great dog he was, and that I was so lucky to have had him as a pet. Before he went in for surgery, I was able to lay in the crate with him and tell him how much I loved him, and to be strong. He was doped up with morphine for the pain, but he managed to pick up his head and put it on my knee. It was good that I also had a chance to say goodbye. I know my husband was so disappointed when he didn't pull through the surgery, but I always remember the line from Forrest Gump, when his mom tells him that she's getting old and that "it's just my time Forrest!" It was just Jake's time.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Carmella's death was really awful. We still feel guilty about it. One night, after days of her not eating well and acting weird (spending a LOT of time outside all by herself), Carmella fell in our house. She was still alive, but was never able to get up on her feet after that. I spent the rest of the night crying and trying to get her to go outside or eat something, but all she did was lay there, breathing heavily and not doing much else.

The next morning we made the hard decision to call in the vet and have her come to our house to have Carmella PTS. We spent several long, agonizing hours waiting for the vet to come; meanwhile, Carmella's breathing grew more labored and (this was horrible) we could feel all of her extremities growing colder and colder. Anyhow, long story short (too late), when the vet finally came, she told us that Carmella's heart was barely beating and it was really difficult to find a vein she could use for the injection. Shortly after that, Carmella basically died on her own. So yeah, she died naturally, more or less (she did have a bit of the injection), but it was just terrible.

It was awful. I wish I had begged the vet to come the night Carmella fell, because watching her suffer like that was definitely the worst thing I have ever had to do in my life. I know from that experience that if Flora ever begins to show suffering like that I will NOT delay giving her what she needs. No way.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

years ago DH's old labx was found laying in the woods -- we were so glad (& lucky)we found him

had app't to have a cat pts -- came home to take him to app't & he had gone in his sleep

I currently worry so much about my old guy (almost 13) - he still makes trip upriver to his legal home to visit & I'm prepared for the day he stops to rest & doesn't make it - & we just won't know


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I've had a number of seniors die in their sleep or whatever, but all were dogs with suspected heart conditions. I've also had to PTS plenty.


----------



## ruby752 (Jul 29, 2005)

Our collie died many yrs. ago. She went down to our basement and just went to sleep. I cried for many hours. Then in 1999 I chose to have my golden HoneyBear PTS after our vet found that she had kidney shutdown. She was 10 yrs. old. I took her to the vet and stayed with her on my lap till she was gone.
We are now having kidney problems with 4 yr. old Mandy and she refuses to eat any of the HD foods wet or dry. So, we chose to feed her what she wants(except protein) and to let her enjoy what ever time she has left. The vet says she is in no pain. It has been difficult to get her to eat much but she is still moving around and wagging her tail. We dread the thought of losing her so young. We feel she must have gotten into anti-freeze while out walking somewhere, we just don't know.
Please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I've never had an animal die on me. When I lived in Cali they would get stolen or my freakin' parents gave them away (they told me a few years ago MY dog from when I was younger didn't run away they gave it to the shelter because they were tired of it barking... gee..thanks....)

I got a horse when I was 10 and had her shipped from Cali to VA to be with me. Had her until I was about 18 and I stayed in VA and my parents moved to NC and took her with them. Well after a few months I got an e-mail from my mom stating she gave my horse away. Yeeeaaa I cried FOREVER. 
A year or so went by and I finally moved to NC to live with my parents because I lost my job and all that fun stuff. I was there for a while when my dad said he had given my horse to a guy he works with and he said I could visit whenever I wanted to. A year later I finally got the nerve up to go see her.
She looked HORRIBLE!!!! She was SO skinny and her fur was falling out. I started to cry. I asked the guy if I could please have her back and he said yes. (Although he kept my freakin' saddle and everything else my wonderful parents gave to him).
By now Lady was about 18 years old. I worked my butt off to keep her at a local ranch and could only afford to keep her in a pasture. Well she ended up gaining weight and her fur grew back.... then one day the barn owner called me stating Lady kept trying to run and just falling down. I got the vet out there and she ran all kinds of tests (the guy never gave her shots).My bill got to $1,300 and still no answer.

I couldn't afford to keep her like this and I knew she was a fighter and wanted to live. So I found a WONDERFUL lady who rescues horses and gives seniors a place to live. I was crying like a baby to see her leave but I REALLY don't think I could have been around to see her die. 
I had this horse through my life and she helped me A LOT. My parents were NEVER around, always working "so we could have nice things"... would have rather had my parents.... But during my teens i'd run into her stall after a bad day and if I was crying she'd put her head on my shoulder and just make me feel SO much better.. Granted she had her moments!!! She was an arabian with a lot of aditude but I swear she was JUST like me.

When my DH and I started to get VERY attached to the cat we would say he CAN'T die. And now i have my wonderful Hayden. I have a feeling they'll be my first to live out their lives with me. And yes it scares me to death.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I wish humans had this option of being PTS when we are suffering horribly, like we do with our beloved animals. 

To die a peaceful and painless death would be what we all would want for ourselves and our loved ones. But it doesn't always go that way.

Every dog I have ever had has been put to sleep to end it's horrible pain or to quicken what would be a painful death. I have heard of a few dogs dying peacefully (like Logan who died in the mountains he loved) but my friend told me yesterday of an 11 yr old golden being boarded where she works. The dog went for it's morning walk,seemed fine and was found dead in hit's kennel a couple hours later. How sad this dear golden died alone and away from his family. I find this story sadder than my dogs who were with me when they went. 

I pray I know when it is time for any dog I love and don't keep them around for my own selfish reasons. Because I would never want to say goodbye.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Debles said:


> but my friend told me yesterday of an 11 yr old golden being boarded where she works. The dog went for it's morning walk,seemed fine and was found dead in it's kennel a couple hours later. How sad this dear golden died alone and away from his family.


My worst nightmare. I had to board Daisy for 4 days last week, I did not handle it well at all. The thought of something like that happening with Daisy and me is just too much to bear. I would never recover.


----------



## Cosi (May 22, 2008)

What an interesting topic.. something I have always wondered..and never knew how to ask.. Thank you!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

We adopted Buddy, a stray lab mix about 12 years old with a torn dew claw. Our vet fixed him up and he was a great companion for our golden Dolly. Buddy developed a spleen tumor and was passing blood in his urine. The cancer had spread to his lungs. The day before I was going to fly to Florida, Buddy was laying in the yard, panting heavily with pale gums. We called our vet to come to our home to put him to sleep. When my wife checked on him, he suddenly stood up, walked to the gate, fell down, and died. I was relieved that he passed away without having to put him to sleep. 

Dolly passed away in June at age 9 from a brain stem tumor. We put her to sleep after she could no longer eat or walk. She died in my arms. It was very tough and still hurts but it ended her suffering. Dolly and Buddy are buried together in our back woods.

Jim
Rescue goldens Elliot and Roxy


----------



## Cosi (May 22, 2008)

spruce said:


> years ago DH's old labx was found laying in the woods -- we were so glad (& lucky)we found him
> 
> had app't to have a cat pts -- came home to take him to app't & he had gone in his sleep
> 
> I currently worry so much about my old guy (almost 13) - he still makes trip upriver to his legal home to visit & I'm prepared for the day he stops to rest & doesn't make it - & we just won't know


Our very first dog...went into the woods to die..We found him , took him to Vet. put him to sleep.. but I have heard they will do just that.. go into a secluded area to die


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

The hardest thing I had to do was say GOOD BYE to my precious Bobby, it will be a year 12/31/09 and it won't be a happy new year for us. He is buried in our back yard and every night we go to his grave and talk to him( I know his spirit is there )
We marked his grave with an ornamental shoe planter that I put winter pansies in. He would always carry shoes around the house with or without permission.
This post sure did bring memories and tears, I think what ever way they pass it is never easy, their Love and Devotion is Priceless!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I had to put my Golden to sleep. Boy, that was hard. I wondered later if I jumped the gun and should have given her a little more time to see if she might get better. But deep down I know I did the right thing. She got to the point she couldn't get up and wouldn't eat.(megaesophagus/Aspiration Pneumonia) And when it was time to put her to sleep, I said my goodbye as she lay in the back of my SUV. I just couldn't go inside the vet's office and watch her be put down. I hate I didn't have the strength to be with her. 

When I was a kid, all our dogs passed on their own. And when they died, I don't think my parents had a clue it was coming. People today are just more on top of it and do not want to see their pets suffer. I would much prefer to have my pet pass in it's sleep, unfortunately it doesn't always work that way.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Our Korky was really sick at the end, I thought for days it would be the last. I sooo wanted herto simply go to sleep at home in her own favorite place, but she hung on. She didn't eat, and didn't drink unless we brought it to her & we had to help her to stand. For me it was cruel for us not to help her across because we didn't want to lose her. I tried very hard to get a vet to come to the house but none was available for another couple days & we just couldn't make her wait any longer.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

My husband and I have had five dogs so far in your marriage...(my adult life). Our first dog Smokey a lab mix took his evening nap by the front door waiting for his evening walk and died there. It was very unexpected he was only 9. Our next two dogs Calvin a border collie mix had to be pts at 12 (old age problems). Roxie our GS mix almost 15 should have been pts .... but it was a Sunday and didn't want to take her to the emergency vet I wanted to wait until Monday morning to take her to our vet. She died very early Monday after an very bad night....we should have taken her to the emergency vet to be pts. And now we have Chester (2yrs) and Murphy (12wks) .... I have had talk with them and they are both going to live to be 20!!!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

None of my dogs have ever gone on their own.. they have all asked me to let them go...

My true heart dog Gwen, had suffered with congestive heart failure for 18 months. We were having to drain her chest from fluids 2-3 times a week at the end. On a Friday I woke in the morning to find her in distress, she was laying in a puddle of urine, she could not breathe, was blue, she looked in my eyes begging me, then went into a seizure on my lap. I called my Vet at home at 7 am and he met me at his office (2 hours before he opened). I was ready to let her go then, I never wanted to see her in distress like that. My hubby insisted he drain her one more time.

My mother was having surgery the following Wednesday, it was a minor female surgery, but I could not be there for Gwen, and my Vet was closed on Wednesdays. I was so afraid something would happen when I was at the hospital with mom...Gwens quality of life had steadily been decreasing. I took her for a walk Tuesday morning, we all said our goodbyes, and I laid on the floor with her while the Vet gave her that last needle stick. Gwen knew it was her time, she told me it was... Gwen knew better than I what was to come, my mother was diagnosed with cancer the next day. There is no way I could have cared for Gwen and my mother.

I wish just once, one of mine would go quietly in their sleep..........I hate making that decision and always second guess myself.


----------



## KCN (Oct 14, 2009)

Putting my Golden, Champ, down last month was the hardest thing I have ever done. She was only 2 years, 10 months. (She had a tumor that broke a vertebrae on her spine, and she couldn't walk.) I still wonder if she knew what was coming. I know she was in a lot of pain, but I still think she was thinking she would have many, many more days to play with us. I do take comfort in the fact that we were both able to be with her and hold her at the end. She was very brave. We were not so much.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It is about dignity, and quality of life, for me... I will _never _knowingly allow any of my dogs to suffer unnecessarily, and if that means making the decision to let them go, I will. It is the greatest gift of love that I can offer. I insist that I am holding my dogs as they leave, so that they know absolute love til the very end. How could I assure that if I were to let them die on their own?


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I grew up in a family that always had 4-6 dogs at a time, and Tessa was the only one who ever died on her own, and while old, we did not see it coming. The rest either had tragic endings (one died in a fire, and two were hit by cars) or were PTS with my dad or mom holding them when the animal's quality of life began to fade. All of the cats I've had were PTS, with the exception of some barn cats - there were three that died on their own, but two came to our farm to die. My horses have always been PTS either when they tell us they have had enough, or something happens where they cannot recover and have the same quality of life, with the exception of one of our broodmares that was struck by lightening. 

It's never easy. Some deaths have really affected me a lot more than others... when my show horse was PTS I literally cried for a week, could not eat, and almost quit riding completely. It was devastating. I still get upset about it, and that was in '02. I do try never to "replace" an animal, and like to get the next one before one passes. At one point all of my family's animals were the same age, and they all passed around the same time - my first pony, my cat, and my dog in the same 3 weeks, plus a childhood friend was murdered that week... that was awful. I don't think I could ever hold a horse being PTS if it was planned... I did it once, and they did it right beside the pre-dug hole, it was terrible. 

I got to thinking about it when my dad told me he was going to put down my childhood cat (who is 16) pretty soon, and for sure does not think Muggins could make the move from SC to VT in the dead of winter (Muggins is a horrible traveler, and has trouble adjusting to new places, and has a heart murmur). We're probably going to wait until Thanksgiving, unless Muggins' quality of life fades in any way between now and then, so I can hold him during it. It's very sad for me to think about, but I just think of what a wonderful life Muggins had. We almost put him down 7 years ago when his best friend died and he went into a horrible depression and licked himself so he turned yellow (he's a black cat), but then we built an outdoor cat run, and he got kitty prozac for a while, and became the happiest cat. He's just a sweetie pie.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

msdogs1976 said:


> I had to put my Golden to sleep. Boy, that was hard. I wondered later if I jumped the gun and should have given her a little more time to see if she might get better. But deep down I know I did the right thing.
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


Putting a dog down too late is far worse than a little early. It sounds like you most certainly did do the right thing by your Golden. It's never easy.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Most of the dogs I have known that have gone on their own were older dogs who were all "healthy" till the end. And I think that is key as I am sure as they slowed a bit or did not eat as well it would be attributed to their getting older. Where if a younger dog exhibited these behaviors we would be more likely to respond with an "Oh my goodness, what is wrong with you" and get them to a vet pronto. 
I have had the good fortune of be able to give the gift of eternal peace to my two girls. One a good long life the other a much too short one yet I am thankful in both cases I was able to end their suffering and be there at the end while they lay in my arms. But when the time comes and if one should leave without my being there I will never have any regrets as I know they understand how much they each mean to me each and everyday.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> Putting a dog down too late is far worse than a little early. It sounds like you most certainly did do the right thing by your Golden. It's never easy.


Thanks........


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

msdogs1976 said:


> I had to put my Golden to sleep. Boy, that was hard. I wondered later if I jumped the gun and should have given her a little more time to see if she might get better. But deep down I know I did the right thing. She got to the point she couldn't get up and wouldn't eat. And when it was time to put her to sleep, I said my goodbye as she lay in the back of my SUV. I just couldn't go inside the vet's office and watch her be put down. I hate I didn't have the strength to be with her.


I could have written this post. I also wimped out at the vet's office. I couldn't bear to watch her die. The only difference was the vet came out to our SUV, my husband stayed with Maggie and I went into the waiting room. While my husband buried her I couldn't even look out the window. I feel guilty about it to this day


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

My parents had to PTS this past year one of the shelties I grew up with. I was able to be there for it. We all drove to the vet, and my mom while uncomfortable was talking about being in the room. She mentioned it being hard spending your life with a dog and then not being there when you PTS. However, when it came down to it she was not strong enough to be in the room. She broke down into tears and had to run out to the car.

It is wonderful and the best if you can be there for the one you love, but some people emotionally just can't deal with it. I have never had an animal that wasn't PTS.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

My husband and I had a lab mix, Malibu, that passed on her own. She had AIHA for several years. Two weeks after she had a seizure, I found her on the side of the house and she was gone. It was an extremely sad time, but I was thankful that we didn't have to make that final decision to put her down. She was approx. 10 years old. She was one of a kind.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've not known a dog that peacefully passed away in it's sleep. I always hoped Sam would...to spare me the decision of course, but at the end I wanted to stop his pain. I had to move up his scheduled appt from the afternoon to first thing in the morning because he started to show signs of suffering in the wee hours of the morning. Though old, his illness came on quickly. I had the ER Vet call and discuss Sam's condition with my Vet. That he was dying was inevitable, but was he suffering? They both agreed that he was not, and that I could bring him home for the weekend, we were thankful to have the time to say goodbye. We scheduled his last Vet visit for Monday at Noon, but by early Monday morning he started to show signs of distress and we took him for his last visit. Thankfully, the Vet's office was one of his favorite places.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

we had a family member and an older dog walked into the woods one day and she went to her own place and passed away. They found her under a tree she liked. 
All of our dogs we have had to put down in the end based on illness be it cancer or something else.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I have probably waited too long for most of my dogs. But I did eventually take them in to be put to sleep. All except one. I for some time have adopted seniors and I never knew how old Desi (a cattle dog mix) was. She was leading a pretty healthy and good life. I had to go out of town overnight and left her with my mother (my dogs do not go to a kennel). For some reason I came home early and stopped by to pick Desi up. No answer at the door so I let myself in and went through to the deck. My 80-some year old mother was crawling under the deck trying to pull Desi out! Obviously something was horribly wrong so I called the vet and said I'd be over immediately. My Mother drove (not the best decision in the world) and I held Desi in the back seat. She seemed to know I was there. We were taken right in to a room at the vet's - I went out to check on my very upset mother - and the vet walked out and said "She's gone". She waited for me to come home. The vet did nothing. It was very fast - she had no known problems other than being a senior when I left. A very difficult passing for me to deal with, but the vet was wonderful. I wasn't even charged for the visit (the least of my concerns at the time).


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

The dogs I grew up with were put to sleep..one because the disease she had was chronic, painful and could be contracted by humans...can't remember the name of the virus.....started with an "L". Another because he was in so much pain and didn't get up on his own. I put to sleep a cocker spaniel that lost his hearing and eyesight. He kept running into walls and couldn't hear me call. I put to sleep a doggie that was a danger to kids and who I couldn't control. My parents put to sleep a kitty that visciously attacked children and one who due to diabetes, became very sick. Another because she contracted a debilitating disease. There hasn't been one dog or cat on myside of the family that I remember that just died on their own. These were inside pets with the exception of one.

On my husband's side of the family I've known or heard of two dogs and one kitty that passed on their own. They were outside animals. Usually they went under the trailer or some sort of "den" type area.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

A good friends GSD died in its sleep...they totally did not see it coming.
The plus side of euthanasia is being able to say goodbye and to give a good death to a good friend. I have had to do this three times now...once with a cat and twice with my dogs. It is never easy. I have learned that you just "know" when the time is right. I think with my first dog I waited too long. Sometimes (when a cat is injured by a car) you have no choice. With my last golden, I spent our last night curled up with her on the floor...she was too weak to make the bed. She was very fragile...I half thought she might not make it through the night, but she did.
My guy Casey is almost 3 and the very thought makes me so SAD! Their time with us is so short, really. That thought makes me want to make every second with him count!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

My childhood dog died on his own. He was 14 (blind and deaf). One day my parents came home (I was spending the night at my grandmas) and he was barking a lot. My mom said he just passed away in mid bark. I was always upset I was not home with him. But now that I am older I am happy I did not experience that at such a young age.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

My only pet growing up was a cat who we put to sleep in her old age after she lost her sight and vision. My husband had 2 golden/lab mixes as a kid. The female passed away in her sleep at 13. They had an autopsy done that showed that she died of a ruptured kidney tumor. The male, her litter mate, passed away not long after that. He had lung cancer and was put to sleep.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a covenant with my animals that I will not let them suffer if it's within my power. So, that translates to my having to determine their quality of life and act accordingly. I have only ever known one dog that passed away on his own; a beautiful Aussie with hemangiosarcoma, and it was only in his last few minutes that we knew he was dying. My Cody was the hardest, as he screamed his way out of this world, mainly because he always rallied from medical issues, and this time he couldn't. We were at home, and the vet cried, hubby and son cried, and I just kept whispering to him that it was alright to leave. I'm with PG; it's important to me that the leave for their next journey wrapped in arms that love them.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh wow... This one...

My first dog Cindy a beautiful boxer died on the table while she was being spayed.

Soda was hit by a car, Scotchie wandered off and died and Spooky had to be put down, they were both living with my folks as I had already moved out. The next one Danielle was a Lax/Dobe X and I had to put her down. Went in and held her. That one hurt, a lot, but she had liver cancer really bad and was in pain so that made the decision easier (there's a whole back story were my ex at the time took her after we divorced and wouldn't let me see her just to turn around and give her back to me a few days before she had to be put down - I'll hold that against her till the day she dies).

Katie died on her own. She had hemangiosarcoma and we knew if in advance. The Vet put her on metacam and she was doing pretty good. We took her to the park every day before she died and her last day she got up but just wasn't very energetic. Finally about 3:30 she went down to the area behind the back deck and tried to pee and her back legs just gave out. So we just went down there and held her for a couple of hours while we watched the sunset - she used to lay on the stairs right above it all day and just smell the sea breeze and watch the ocean. She wasn't in any pain and wasn't distressed, just tired. After the sunset I carried her inside and laid her down on her bed in the living room. After about 30 minutes she quitely passed in our arms. It'll be a year on the 3rd of December. I'm still not over it, but Angie and now Chance do help ease the pain. Me posting her death on a forum is how we got Angie, I guess Katie just knew our hearts were breaking.....


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I dream that my seniors go quietly maybe sitting next to me. It would still be more than sad, but having to make a decision, is the WORST thing in the world for "me". I know it was the best thing to do in the situation for my animals but the selfish side of me just has a hard time with it. 

Our old lab Shadow was 15 1/2, I dreamed she would go on her own. One night it was the beginning of the end. We thought though not peacefully like we wanted, she was going. She made it through the night, she did settle back down and have a rather, ordinary night, but we knew she needed to see the vet the next day. My girlfriend was my vet at the time, she lived 90 miles away. We called her and loaded Shadow up. I drove, DH sat in the back holding Shadow. We got about half way, something told me, and I looked at DH and asked if she was gone. He said yes. So she did go on her own. 

It doesn't matter, the end hurts for the survivors. I guess it has a better sense if un aided but the pain is still there. 

They just don't stay with us long enough.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I want to add one more thing. There is truth that you will know, when it is time and the dog needs you. 

Shadow as I said above was very old, and I worried EVERY day we were not doing her a service. My girlfriend kept insisting "you will know". She was eating, still wandering around she had some "issues" but they really did not bother her. However that night in just a few moments she changed and we knew. 

Fast forward to last month with Maxine. She was FINE on Saturday, but starting Sat PM she went down hill. By bed time she looked at us, and we knew we could not let her go on. It was in her best interest. We had planned to go to the vet the next day, we decided on Sat for a routine check, Sunday we changed our reason, but Sun PM we knew she could not be expected to wait until morning. 

I held her so tightly, and I am STILL hanging on. She knows I loved her, and I did let go when I had to.


----------



## pt83 (Sep 29, 2009)

I had a childhood dog that was given by family friend because they were moving out of country. He was a small mixed breed dog (he looked like a shih tzu, with shorter hair), and was the same age as me. Every morning after he run around in the front yard, I usually put him back to his crate before going to school. One day he refused to get into his crate, he just sat there looking at me. I was almost late for school, so I had to leave. He walked near the gate watching me leave, didn't even try to attempt to break free outside the gate like he usually do when the gate is open.
That afternoon after I came back from school, I was told he was dead. He was 15, and before that morning, he never shown any sign of sickness. 



Laurie said:


> ... We lost our dog Phoenix in March of this year. _When we took him to the vet, we fully expected to be picking him up again to bring him home. While he made it through his surgery, he wasn't able to recover and passed 2 days later._ We didn't have the chance to say a good-bye to him and to tell him how much we loved him. That still bothers me to this day ....


We lost our Iris recently, and it was very similar to your story. 
She had an emergency spay due to pyometra, and the vet assistant assured me that while there are always risks in surgery, this one is relatively low risk. She was put on observation throughout the day and was scheduled for surgery that night after the clinic closed. She was going to be hospitalized for a few days after surgery so the vet could monitor her, and we were planning to visit her after the surgery. Sadly the next morning, the vet called and told me while she made it through the surgery, she passed hours later. Her temperature suddenly dropped and had a seizure before she eventually died. I really wish I could be by her side when she passed.


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

I just experienced this the morning after Thanksgiving. Our 12 year old (almost made it to 13!) died at home. He had a couple of days where we had to lift him up because he couldn't quite get himself up. Once up, he was able to walk around freely (stiff at first) and get up and down a few stairs to go outside. We gave him meds every now and again for arthritis. Then he seemed to be fine...coming to us "asking" for a walk, playful, good appetite. We would have a rough day every so often but he recovered quickly so we chalked it up to old age. He was happy Thanksgiving night but my husband found him unable to get up the next morning and not even lifting his head. He woke me up and I was able to sit with Henry and he made a few moans. My 11 year old daughter came down and he lifted his head for her and made a pleasant noise that he often made. We were not sure what to do because it all happened so fast. We were singing to him and crying all at the same time. I'm not sure what happened next as he jerked his legs out and opened his mouth. Sorry if that's too much info as I'm forever scarred by this. That's when I rushed to get dressed so we could get him to the vet and as I was doing so, he passed away, in my husband's arms. We were trying to shield our daughter as much as possible so she was upstairs with me. He seemed very calm and peaceful other than the jerking at the end. I'm not sure I will ever be able to get the image out of my mind but I found comfort in the fact that we were with him and he didn't die alone in the middle of the night. The thoughts of guilt are too much at times..wondering if he was suffering throughout the night without my knowing. We have a 2 1/2 year old golden boy as well and he seems to not be affected at all. I find this puzzling. My husband and daughter seem much more accepting and grieving less than I am. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Golden boy. He passed quickly and as you pointed out was with his loving family at the end. The image will be less vivid - or at least less invasive in your thoughts - down the road. But so true - you cannot unring a bell. Keep the thought of him having his family with him at the end and that is what every beloved pet should have and deserves. He knew how much he was loved. 

I think about these moments occasionally now that Chance is 10. But I PUSH them out of my mind as quickly as I can and replace it with something nourishing - like going over to him and giving him a big hug and telling him how much we love and cherish him.

I will be thinking good thoughts for you in the difficult days ahead.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I read your post with tears in my eyes as my boy passed away almost exactly the same way ten weeks ago. I felt and still do at times have the same thoughts as you, however what gives me a little comfort is knowing that he passed with me holding him close. I wish you and your family comfort at this time and again I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious boy.


----------



## Jim and Hank (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone for sharing your stories. I've got three older goldens and I sure hope they can pass comfortably at home with me. With their age it has been something I have thought about a fair bit. In my life there have been 7 other dogs and none of them have passed away peacefully or without help. I am a firm believer in not letting any of my dogs suffer. Never an easy decision. Thanks again for sharing your stories.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Henry*



HenryandOliver said:


> I just experienced this the morning after Thanksgiving. Our 12 year old (almost made it to 13!) died at home. He had a couple of days where we had to lift him up because he couldn't quite get himself up. Once up, he was able to walk around freely (stiff at first) and get up and down a few stairs to go outside. We gave him meds every now and again for arthritis. Then he seemed to be fine...coming to us "asking" for a walk, playful, good appetite. We would have a rough day every so often but he recovered quickly so we chalked it up to old age. He was happy Thanksgiving night but my husband found him unable to get up the next morning and not even lifting his head. He woke me up and I was able to sit with Henry and he made a few moans. My 11 year old daughter came down and he lifted his head for her and made a pleasant noise that he often made. We were not sure what to do because it all happened so fast. We were singing to him and crying all at the same time. I'm not sure what happened next as he jerked his legs out and opened his mouth. Sorry if that's too much info as I'm forever scarred by this. That's when I rushed to get dressed so we could get him to the vet and as I was doing so, he passed away, in my husband's arms. We were trying to shield our daughter as much as possible so she was upstairs with me. He seemed very calm and peaceful other than the jerking at the end. I'm not sure I will ever be able to get the image out of my mind but I found comfort in the fact that we were with him and he didn't die alone in the middle of the night. The thoughts of guilt are too much at times..wondering if he was suffering throughout the night without my knowing. We have a 2 1/2 year old golden boy as well and he seems to not be affected at all. I find this puzzling. My husband and daughter seem much more accepting and grieving less than I am. Thanks for letting me share.


I am so sorry about your sweet Henry. There is nothing you could have done and you were with him, which is all he would have wanted. I've had 6 other dogs and each time, we've had to make the decision to put them to sleep, because we would not let them suffer. There is no easy way to go through it. 
I have added Henry to the Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-15.html#post6167458


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

HenryandOliver said:


> I just experienced this the morning after Thanksgiving. Our 12 year old (almost made it to 13!) died at home. He had a couple of days where we had to lift him up because he couldn't quite get himself up. Once up, he was able to walk around freely (stiff at first) and get up and down a few stairs to go outside. We gave him meds every now and again for arthritis. Then he seemed to be fine...coming to us "asking" for a walk, playful, good appetite. We would have a rough day every so often but he recovered quickly so we chalked it up to old age. He was happy Thanksgiving night but my husband found him unable to get up the next morning and not even lifting his head. He woke me up and I was able to sit with Henry and he made a few moans. My 11 year old daughter came down and he lifted his head for her and made a pleasant noise that he often made. We were not sure what to do because it all happened so fast. We were singing to him and crying all at the same time. I'm not sure what happened next as he jerked his legs out and opened his mouth. Sorry if that's too much info as I'm forever scarred by this. That's when I rushed to get dressed so we could get him to the vet and as I was doing so, he passed away, in my husband's arms. We were trying to shield our daughter as much as possible so she was upstairs with me. He seemed very calm and peaceful other than the jerking at the end. I'm not sure I will ever be able to get the image out of my mind but I found comfort in the fact that we were with him and he didn't die alone in the middle of the night. The thoughts of guilt are too much at times..wondering if he was suffering throughout the night without my knowing. We have a 2 1/2 year old golden boy as well and he seems to not be affected at all. I find this puzzling. My husband and daughter seem much more accepting and grieving less than I am. Thanks for letting me share.


How lucky for him that he was at home with his family. No Guilt...you were perfect. I am sorry for your loss


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you so much to all of you for such kind words. I just now got notification via email about the comments or I would have found my way back sooner. Each day gets a little easier but the most support I feel is from other golden parents. Hugs to those who also have lost their pups. AND I thank you greatly for helping me to deal with some of the guilt. I feel very fortunate that we were with him to say goodbye.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Henry*



HenryandOliver said:


> Thank you so much to all of you for such kind words. I just now got notification via email about the comments or I would have found my way back sooner. Each day gets a little easier but the most support I feel is from other golden parents. Hugs to those who also have lost their pups. AND I thank you greatly for helping me to deal with some of the guilt. I feel very fortunate that we were with him to say goodbye.


There is so much support here. Keep coming back. We all understand!


----------

